# DIY Eleuthera



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Years ago I have stayed on Harbour Island several times. It's a short boat ride from Eleuthera. I fly fished Girl's Bank on the end of Harbour Island. The bones there can't be caught, they are big. I got out there early dark and watched those bone tail with the sun behind me their tails looked like chrome sails but they wouldn't bite. Every morning I would go down ,find them tailing and no bites. One evening before dark I was out trying to catch one and they where tailing right up on the beach. I cast a crazy Charlie in there and one picked it up. I was so surprised they ate I broke the leader. So I re- tied and cast back in there, boom a take. This time I was able to keep it hooked up as it got dark. That fish made 4-5 long runs and as I was standing in the water I was wondering if I had a shark. So I backed up on the beach and drug the fish up on the beach. I picked it up, put it in my golf cart and took it to be weighed at Angela's Starfish Restaurant. It weigh 9.5 lbs
So if you can't catch them in the daytime...


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Geez that’s an awesome story


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

They are catchable - I stayed 10 days there back in 2011. There can be 4 tides a day with a big water swing - those fish are moving, and they are spooky and on edge due to sharks.

Long leaders, lead them, don't put it on their heads. I forgot where I got fly tips, think a DIY book. Bend back size 4 or 6, wrap the shank in blues, greens, pink sparkle yarn, throw on just a little material to make a back, like pulgisi fibers or or ferrar flash blend.

Walk flats on low tides and look in the sand for patterns that look like bones eating. Come back on the incoming and high to find them there.

Funny story - we had just arrived and a buddy and I walked out to the beach - I walked over to the point near deep water and was going to give a quick casting lesson for a refresher - he was new to bonefishing at the time. I go to work out my first cast, see a bone, lay it out and catch it, first cast first day. Sometimes it just works out.


----------



## CaptDavis1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Where are you staying?


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

CaptDavis1 said:


> Where are you staying?


Rainbow Inn, Alice town area


----------



## CaptDavis1 (Jul 13, 2020)

The Island just south of you Pelican Island has fish on it. The best shot is to Find flats. You are in the middle of flats to the north, inside Dunmore Town, or multiple places to the south, both inside and outside. Taxi drivers might be able to drop you off and then pick you up a few hours later. Unfortunately you are right in the middle of both. If it is calm, the beach will have fish, but it is a matter of "a beach".


----------



## ShinDeep (Jan 25, 2021)

There is a good bit of DIY on Eleuthera. I recommend picking up a copy of DIY Bonefishing by Rod Hamilton. There is a section dedicated to Eleuthera that saved me a ton of time and put me in great places to fish. His detailed notes on different flats are spot on. My favorite spot and noted as one of of the higher pressure flats was Savannah Sound. Get there at the right time, ideally incoming tide with sun overhead, and you'll see fish. Huge flat...you can walk for miles. I fished it a few different times over the course of a week and only saw a few other guys. Plenty of space to spread out. I stuck some nice fish that were cruising in groups of 4-5. Missed a couple of bruisers that were solo, but I had legitimate shots. I fished Gotchas and bonefish puffs all week. If you want an awesome guide, look up Paul Petty in Governors Harbor. I asked an officer where I could find a guide and he directed me to Paul's house. I feel lucky to have had a half day with him. He also pointed out some DIY spots as we were cruising around on his skiff. Beautiful island, Eleuthera. I will undoubtedly return for the beaches and DIY access. I was last there in June of 2019. Cheers


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

ShinDeep said:


> There is a good bit of DIY on Eleuthera. I recommend picking up a copy of DIY Bonefishing by Rod Hamilton. There is a section dedicated to Eleuthera that saved me a ton of time and put me in great places to fish. His detailed notes on different flats are spot on. My favorite spot and noted as one of of the higher pressure flats was Savannah Sound. Get there at the right time, ideally incoming tide with sun overhead, and you'll see fish. Huge flat...you can walk for miles. I fished it a few different times over the course of a week and only saw a few other guys. Plenty of space to spread out. I stuck some nice fish that were cruising in groups of 4-5. Missed a couple of bruisers that were solo, but I had legitimate shots. I fished Gotchas and bonefish puffs all week. If you want an awesome guide, look up Paul Petty in Governors Harbor. I asked an officer where I could find a guide and he directed me to Paul's house. I feel lucky to have had a half day with him. He also pointed out some DIY spots as we were cruising around on his skiff. Beautiful island, Eleuthera. I will undoubtedly return for the beaches and DIY access. I was last there in June of 2019. Cheers


Thanks for the advice, that’s some great info


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> It weigh 9.5 lbs


that only beats my best by 6 pounds...


----------



## Miles M (Jul 31, 2019)

Flyboy said:


> I have a short trip planned down to Eleuthera for some DIY bonefishing at the end of Feb/beginning of March. I already bought the book about it and I am not looking to hire a guide (frankly money is the limiting factor). But if anyone has some advice they are willing to share, I am all ears. I understand the fish have become pretty educated, but I am hoping I can still find some success.


I arrived at Harbour Island today any tips? Would love to find a few walk and wade trips on Harbour Island, I have a golf cart🤓


----------



## Miles M (Jul 31, 2019)

I arrived in Harbour Island today, last minute trip so I’m sure most guides are booked. Where are best access points on HI, would love the opportunity catch something….


----------



## EasyRunaway (7 mo ago)

Green Turtle has similar picky but big bones that are notoriously tough to catch. I have had luck by getting way out in front of them hoping that they don't change direction and then stripping once they get closer. Also, Fluorocarbon is a must.


----------



## Todd (May 23, 2018)

I played with a school of bones on Rainbow Beach several mornings in April.


----------

